# Is it illegal to send snails through the US post?



## troglodyte (Jun 12, 2008)

I have always wanted to keep snails as pets, but have never been able to buy any. Is anyone selling?


----------



## Matt K (Jun 12, 2008)

A permit from the USDA is required for any non-domestic snail.  From what I can gather all applications for a snail permit are denied even if it is for an institution.  So they are legal to apply for but illegal to import.  (Thats our government!) 

However, there are several snails in the US that are interesting and fun.  _Helix aspersa_ is a great one.  Easy to keep and edible too!
:clap:


----------



## arachnocat (Jun 12, 2008)

You may be able to buy decollate snails. They're snails that eat other snails and slugs. Sometimes you can order them from garden supply stores. You can get them HERE too. I've always wanted some but they're only legal in southern california because they could eat our native snails in northern CA. They look kind of neat. You should check them out.


----------



## JohnEDove (Jun 12, 2008)

troglodyte said:


> Is it illegal to send snails through the US post?


NO it is NOT illegal to ship snails through USPS. Not to start a war here but it is in fact it is illegal to ship most, not all, of the animals sold on AB through USPS.
Here is what is allowed

http://pe.usps.gov/text/DMM300/601.htm#wp1064896
9.0 Perishables 

9.3 Live Animals 

9.3.3 Small Cold-Blooded Animals 
Small, harmless, cold-blooded animals (except snakes and turtles) that do not require food or water or attention during handling in the mail and that do not create sanitary problems or obnoxious odors are mailable (e.g., baby alligators and caimans not more than 20 inches long, bloodworms, earthworms, mealworms, salamanders, leeches, lizards, snails, and tadpoles). 


9.3.8 Other Insects 
Other live, nonpoisonous, and nondisease-conveying insects, including flies of the family Drosophilidae, may be sent through the mail when properly prepared for mailing and when shipped under regulations of the U.S. Department of Agriculture. Such insects mailed to the Republic of Palau, the Republic of the Marshall Islands, and the Federated States of Micronesia are also subject to the regulations of the destination country. 

9.3.9 Live Scorpions 
Live scorpions that are to be used for medical research or the manufacture of antivenin are accepted only in the continental surface mail when packaged in a double mailing container, both parts of which are closed or fastened to prevent escape of the scorpions. The inner container must be of material that cannot be punctured by the scorpions and must be plainly marked "Live Scorpions." Cushioning material must be used when necessary to prevent shifting of the inner container. The outer container must be strong enough to prevent crushing of the package or exposure of the contents during normal handling in the mail. The outer container must be plainly marked "Live Scorpions."


----------



## arachnocat (Jun 12, 2008)

This list says snails are allowed to be sent USPS. 
But you still need to have a permit from APHIS to ship any plant pests.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 12, 2008)

So snails may be mailable...but still not legal.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 12, 2008)

It depends on the snail. The big aquatic snails are legal and mailable: Apple snails, mystery snails, Columbian ramshorn snails. However even these must be from a US source only (illegal to import) and there could be some states with their own restrictions.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes. Do not send Pomacea canaliculata to CA...they are illegal there(for good reason in Socal). Even though many stores get them in and do not know it!

You are in FL...why not just drive a ways and find some of your cool species?


----------



## Fingolfin (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess that really would be snail mail!!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2008)

Ha..............Ha..................Ha, .........really that was pretty good, I got a little laugh out of it .


----------

